
StyleCI – The PHP Coding Style Continuous Integration Service - jbrooksuk
https://styleci.io/
======
ardemchenkov
Some questions: \- What are the benefits of this tool in comparision with Code
Sniffer + pre-commit hook? \- Is it possible to convert custom code sniffer
standard to .styleci.yml to be able to use both? \- The documentation looks a
bit poor [https://styleci.readme.io/docs](https://styleci.readme.io/docs). It
would be nice to have more examples of failed tests, auto fixes, etc. \- Is
there're any other features apart from coding standards review and auto-fix?
\- Does it make a separate commit to repository, when it fixes the code? If
yes, how to keep the history of commits clean?

General impression about it is like a silver bullet for the companies which
are ready to pay for fixing coding standards instead of teachning developers
how to do it.

